# Old .243



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Guys I have deer hunted for years with a bolt action .243 I moved up in caliber for deer hunting mainly because my wife bought me a larger gun. From what I hear a lot of folks hunt with a .223 when predator hunting. Are there any advantages over the .243 with the .223? I already have a .243 I do not have a .223.


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

The .223 is a little more fur friendly. The .243 is much better at reaching out long distance and dropping a coyote in its tracks. If you reload get the 60-75 grain varmint bullets, if not just buy 80 grain softpoints and go out and have fun.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 29, 2010)

Hides are not worth packin them out of the feild. Hunt wih your .243, and have fun.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks for the Info, I dont reload although I usally shoot 90 grain bullets, I dont care about the hides much just as long as I can get'em down.


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

if all you are worried about is gettin em down a .243 will not only work, but i think it would be perfect


----------



## bjp (Feb 24, 2010)

243 is a great caliber for most things


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

The .243 is a dandy coyote whacker. I am breaking in a recently re barreled FN Mauser that I turned in to a 6mm Remington, and I am shooting 85 grain Speer hot core spitzers. Never fear for the various 6mm chamberings, for they are super duper coyote medicine.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

ReidRH said:


> Guys I have deer hunted for years with a bolt action .243 I moved up in caliber for deer hunting mainly because my wife bought me a larger gun. From what I hear a lot of folks hunt with a .223 when predator hunting. Are there any advantages over the .243 with the .223? I already have a .243 I do not have a .223.


 I have both and either is quite effective. I shoot 50gr. hollow points or V-Max in the .223. My varmint load for the .243 is 75 gr. V-Max.


----------



## Teamroper (Feb 11, 2010)

Don't under estimate the .243. I have taken down a nice 10, 8, and 6 pt. whitetail in their tracks and have taken 5 coyotes in their tracks since last August. I use a 100 gr. for everything. It does everything and more. My longest shot ever was 326 yds. on a half grown groundhog with a 243. If money is an issue just find something that shoots good through it and hit the woods. I have thought about getting a 22-250 but I like the way the 243 bucks the wind.


----------



## n.w.missouri (Feb 26, 2010)

I shoot a .243 sometimes and it works fine 
have fun


----------



## 1badboy (Feb 21, 2010)

i ve been using my 6mm , that i shot my first rifle buck with and havent had one go anywhere yet !
its about shot placement , i ve dropped bucks and coyotes and about everything else with it 
great caliber IMHO
(6mm is .244 thats why i commented pretty much same caliber , and i use 100 soft points , hits like a hammer !)


----------



## Cur Dog (Feb 15, 2010)

The .243 is an excellant coyote caliber and it does buck the wind better than a .223


----------

